# "Best" BBQ Sauce



## marctrees (Jul 3, 2017)

Obviously, everyone likes differing BBQ sauce.

We like sweet.

My fave, is from Rudolph's BBQ in Mpls, by far best, but my budget does not allow $7- 8 a small bottle after including shipping to TX from my old home grounds.

So, for years, .....

We used to buy Sweet Baby.

Always liked it , but noticed medicine like  chemical taste.

NOT after finding this.

Have found something WAY more natural tasting, sweet.

AND cheap as it can get.

Highly recommend to try.

40 oz bottles, cheapest,  about $2.50, at moment "out of stock"

18 oz bottles available @ $1.48.

DON'T be fooled and dismiss it by the low price.

Seems to be not on shelves, we order from Walmart online....Marc

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sam-s-Ch...r&athmtid=eroData&athznid=eroData&athena=true

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sam-s-Choice-Sweet-Rich-BBQ-Sauce-18-oz/36793483


----------



## mikeymjr23 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll have to try that. We've been watching our sugar intake, and I've fallen in love with this stuff. 

https://www.wegmans.com/products/gr...s/barbecue-sauce/memphis-style-bbq-sauce.html

Not sure if you can order it or not, but I have 2 Wegmans within 10 minutes from home and 1 across the street from work. 

I use it on everything BBQ and today will be no different.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2017)

Give this a shot. It will ALWAYS compliment your Q 'cause Your Rub provides the spice..JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

.

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke (optional*)

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

Note*: I add liq smoke because my kids put this on everything.


----------



## mikeymjr23 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## joe black (Jul 4, 2017)

The very best that I have found is Jeffs recipes for rub and sauce that are available here on the site.  They are both very user friendly and can be tweaked to satisfy your personal taste.  Less heat, more sweet or vice versa.

A good feature of the recipes is that the proceeds go to support the site.


----------



## marctrees (Jul 5, 2017)

Joe - Probably very well true, but it still all comes back to everyone has differing tastes due to infinite reasons.

Even though some are just plain better than others for the mass palate.

My budget is very tight, I just put together what I have.

I would love to try Jeff's stuff.

NOT discounting 

We, here, ourselves,  are  sooooo sold on very sweet, just us..

     Marc


----------



## amlong88 (Jul 5, 2017)

My favorite has to be a local one made by Chivers. Raspberry one is pretty good.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 5, 2017)

im a dry BBQ  kinda guy  dont like my Q covered in sugar  but  i do  like  dash of vinegar based  sauce for like pulled pork  or a low sugar  bbq sauce  on the side  for dipping 

Carolina vinegar sauce 

1 tablespoon brown sugar 

1 generous tablespoon freshly ground black pepper

1 generous tablespoon hot red pepper flakes

1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

1/2 cup white distilled vinegar

3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah Chivers is pretty good.  The spicy apple is good as well.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 5, 2017)

My favorite is Rudy's BBQ Sause.

It is sweet but not too sweet.  It is spicy but not too spicy for me but maybe for the more sensitive types so they make the "Sissy" sauce.

It is savory but doesn't taste like beef stock or anything and finally it isn't too thick and not too thin.  Oh, and it comes in a giant 28oz bottle you can use for home defense lol

I'm not some super advocate for Rudy's BBQ but I like their brisket, and I am a bit picky with brisket.  Their pork ribs are always very good.  I love their beans and the food has been consistent over the handful of Rudy's I've eaten at across the TX.  Though just about everything they do is pleasantly acceptable to pretty good, their sausage is HORRIBLE!!!  The best way to describe it would be.... It's like the old smelly school cafeteria lady (everyone had at least 1 in school) decided she was going to make a BBQ sausage link out of the whatever low grade meat slop the school cafeteria had back in the freezer and season it with whatever shook out of her hair and off her body, yuck!

I need to work on iteration #2 for trying to reproduce the sauce flavor.  I have a bottle in my fridge to do taste comparisons against.  Maybe I'll work on figuring it out over the next couple of weeks.













DSC01323_1132x954__59594.1474920433.1280.1280.jpg?



__ tallbm
__ Jul 5, 2017


----------



## schlotz (Jul 5, 2017)

Make you own, it's very simple.  This recipe has never failed to please those we've served:  Rum Sweet Heat  

Additionally, I'm usually asked to make this one available when we have friends over:  Bourbon Orange

Enjoy,

Matt


----------



## joe black (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc,  not trying to push, but we like ours mostly sweet.  None of my family likes heat.  Anyway, I only made a couple of small adjustments and we have a killer sweet sauce.  It just has to do with the heat ingredients vs. the sweet ones.  It's not too hard to figure them out....heck, I did.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 5, 2017)

I like Chivers for some things. It's pretty good stuff.

I think I'll give JJ's a try. It looks like a good recipe. I like a sauce that's a little sweet but lately for ribs, I gravitated to Stubb's Original Sauce.


----------

